# 31" speck



## snapon56 (Dec 11, 2013)

Caught this 31" under the lights on Caney Creek Friday night. DOA shrimp got another one! Cpr'd to fight another day




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!! GREAT 1st post,,,,


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah great job and thanks for cpring him! Your a great conservationist.


----------



## Slim77 (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow nice fish! The last pic is pretty cool!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That monster practically looks like an eel it's so long! Nice fish


----------



## Rolltide (Sep 1, 2011)

Fish of a lifetime. Congrats and good job letting her make more 30"+ daughters.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

"Toad" Congrats !!!!


----------

